# WinFast PxDVR3200 H working on windows 7 64 bit



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Please Please!!!!!!!!!!
Does anyone else have a WinFast PxDVR3200 H working on windows 7 64 bit with 2.0.3.28 WinFast PVR2 software or is there a problem with the software.
surley some one must know.
I have even pulled the card out and started again and still can not get it to work.
Am i an idiot or is Leadtek just ignoring the problem.
Please anyone.
I have posted this second thread so some might read who would not read my other threat.
Problem get error after install both W7 64 bit driver and PVR2 software and updated with update tool (which updates codex). Error is "Fails to build. Directx is required."


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using 64Bit drivers?


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi thanks for responding
Using Windows 7 64bit build 7600.16385 WHQLed driver 6.0.1012.7002
(2009/9/8).
This is PC Specs I know from belarc:-

Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) (build 7600)
Board: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X48-DS4
Bus Clock: 333 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. F1 03/21/2008
4096 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory
3.00 gigahertz Intel Core2 Duo
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
6144 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded
1000.21 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
350.33 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

ATAPI DVD A DH20A3L ATA Device [CD-ROM drive]
ATAPI DVD A DH20A3L ATA Device [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

HP Photosmart C3180 USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
ST3500320AS ATA Device [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 1, s/n 9QM2JGJW, SMART Status: Healthy
ST3500418AS [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 6VM0NWGX, rev CC34, SMART Status: Healthy


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Just a bit of extra info.
After I close the error box and go into the config button the 2nd tab down shows Capture format image format others and the Device box is blank as if the card is not registering with the software.
Also I am having no problems with Windows Media Centre (get and can record TV programs).
According to Device manager the card is functioning ok.
Chewy


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Guys

I have the latest email from Leadtech below
"Dear Sir!
If the problem still exists, I must to transfer the situation to our engineer to fix it.
Please wait for the next PVR2 release.
Sorry for your inconvenience.
Thank you.
Best regards.
Leadtek Service, PCBU, Leadtek Research Inc."

Sound like the software might be the problem. Funny about that.
Chewy


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Guys
IF YOU CAN GET YOUR CARD TO WORK WITH WINDOWS 7 MEDIA CENTRE try this.

"Just discovered that u can record with Windows 7 media centre and still play a game (WOW). I could not do that with leadtek PVR2, always came came up as a an error and I'd have 2 race around to get it 2 record.
Even though I TRY and not do thing with any thing microsoft I'm using this.
Once I've recorded the show it get put into folder C:/Users/Public/public recorded TV in a .WTV file . Just right click on that and you can convert it 2 a dvr-ms file (is very quick) which can then be edited and converted to Mpg (I use Video redo which is what i used to do editing before) only difference is I don't have remote control but I can live with that until they bring out a PVR2 that works and then I will only use it for playback.
Shock-Horror a microsoft thing that works well and does not try to take over your computer."

Chewy


----------

